# Big Wing Cool Tube



## woodydude (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guys,
I had bought a new 600W ballast, bulb & cool tube reflector through ebay, the vendor messed up, I got a refund so now am looking for new kit.

I am intending to go with a Lumatek 600W dimmable ballast, I know they are expensive but they seem to be a bit more versatile than the competition.

I like Sunmaster bulbs but never use the dual spectrum, only ever for flowering so what would be my best option? Grolux? Son-T?

I really like the look of these reflectors hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cool-tube-Cooltube-BIG-Reflector-Air-Cooled-NEW-OUT-/250772078416?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a632e3f50 I understand they have been available in the USA for some time but have only just made it over the pond. Does anyone have one, if so, are they any good?

Opinions always valued, even if I argue the toss with you  Debate is healthy, silence is deafening!
Peace. W


----------



## Growdude (Feb 23, 2011)

IMO, I dont see the point of a dimmable ballast, Im allways looking for brighter not dimmer.

Otherwise I like to choose the reflector by the footprint its going to throw, I use longer narrow types.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 24, 2011)

Tx dude.
Agree what you say generally about dimmables, I said the same to the guy in the shop a while ago however, the dimmable appeals as I wont always have the space I do now, I will be moving to a smaller grow before too long so being able to run a 400 gives me that bit of versatility.


----------

